# silver spot on cherry barb?



## wendex (May 24, 2008)

Hi my male cherry barb has a tiny silver spot near his gill behind his eye on one side. I've seen fish with white spots in store b4 so I don't think it's that. He looks quite happy swimming around lots. I did have some ammonia for about a week 0-0.25 in new tank but it's back down to 0 now. Could this have caused spot or is it just a markng? I've looked at other barbs in shops and haven't seen any silver spots on those. Hope someone knows what it is cos I've tried searching the net and come up with nothing.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Could you read the link below and give us that info?
http://www.fishforum.com/viewforum.php?f=53

Also, might it be possible to post a photo?


----------



## wendex (May 24, 2008)

No it's so small it's difficult to see you have to look very carefully and the light needs to catch it to see it. I don't think I would have noticed it if I hadn't been looking at the fish very carefully just incase they were having adverse reaction to ammonia which went up slightly 0-0.25 but it's back down to 0 again now. I'll keep a check on it and let you know if there's any change :thankyou:


----------



## wendex (May 24, 2008)

Just seen link opps!

tank is:

63l (16gallons I think) 60cm, 30cm, 35cm
fish 3 Cherry Barbs
tank 1 month old 
had a rise in ammonia levels between 0-0.25 a week after getting fish
ammonia level 0 now, nitrite 0, ph 7, nitrate 5-10
using liquid API Test
water temp 24-25c
no live plants yet, plastics plants only, having enough to cope with looking after the fish at the mo but will be getting real plants soon.
did water changes every other day for a week to get rid of ammonia.
once a week at start and now 20%
light on 8-10 hours day tank out of direct sunlight but in well lit room
not sure of filter make, got fluval tank which came with filter, heater, light in hood.

I'm asking if the silver spot means fish is sick cos I was planning on getting more fish and I didn't want to put them into tank if there were problems. But I've already got the next fish now since I've come up with nothing on net and thought it might just be a marking, put them in the tank yesterday 6 cardinals (I know not beginners fish or very hardy but I did send my partner to get 2 dwarf gouramis  )
Well hope this info's helpful and I'm hoping my cherry's not sick.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

If it hasn't spread by now I'm *hoping* it's not anything serious. My guess is a scale fell off (no biggie)- but don't quote me on it, it could be something worse.


----------



## wendex (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for response. I'm not very good using internet but I've tried different searches to find out what it might be and not come up with anything so chances are ur right it's not an illness but I'll let you know if geddy gets sick.


----------

